
Mega Maker - doener
https://mega-maker.com/
======
CM30
Oh hey, it's this fan game. Never expected it'd be posted on Hacker News.

It's a pretty damn impressive project though, especially given how things like
online level sharing have been implemented and what not.

Probably won't be shut down by Capcom either, given their past history of
supporting fan projects. So yeah, definitely one to check out if you're a Mega
Man fan, or just want something a bit different to Mario Maker.

And you may also want to read my interview with the game's creator if you
haven't already. Goes into a bit of detail about their history, previous works
and inspirations for the project:

[https://gamingreinvented.com/interview/lets-interview-
mega-m...](https://gamingreinvented.com/interview/lets-interview-mega-maker-
creator-wrecking-programs)

~~~
cdubzzz
> Probably won't be shut down by Capcom either, given their past history of
> supporting fan projects.

That's pretty cool, any notable examples?

A long time ago I worked with a developer on an OS X tetris game with online
competitive play and other customization. It was a really fun project and
developed a nice little community until The Tetris Company started sending us
C&D's.

~~~
muterad_murilax
> That's pretty cool, any notable examples?

I don't know about "supporting" (maybe passively), but Mega Man Unlimited and
Mega Man 2.5D are both still alive and well, for example.

\---

 _Edit:_ Well, it seems that Capcom did in fact (actively) support the fan
game Street Fighter X Mega Man:

"Initially developed as a fan game, Street Fighter X Mega Man later received
support from Capcom, who assisted in the production of the game." [0]

That's pretty cool, indeed! :)

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Street_Fighter_X_Mega_Man](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Street_Fighter_X_Mega_Man)

~~~
CM30
Yeah, Street Fighter X Mega Man went from a fan game to an official project
you can download from Capcom's website. There's at least a certain amount of
hope that something similar could happen to Mega Maker in the future.

------
rtpg
I've seen multiple people lament about how Mario Maker is one of the best game
design learning tools out there (in ease of use + depth), but it's only Wii
U/costs money.

Hopefully more projects like this will grow the "Mario Maker" sub-genre.
Online level sharing alone is such a fun concept

------
chadcmulligan
needs windows :-( - probably should mention that somewhere

Looks great by the way

~~~
muterad_murilax
> needs windows :-(

Does it not work in Wine?

~~~
tux1968
Just tried it here and it seems to work fine in Wine.

